# Falscher PLC Typ angeschlossen



## gamble (11 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wie viele andere schon vor mir noch recht neu in der SPS Welt. 

Mein Problem bezieht sich auf das Verbinden mit einem CX 9000. Habe dann anschließend:

o) das Programm im PLC geschrieben (ganz einfach mit 5 Zeilen)
o) im Systemmanager das Zielsystem eingefügt, die Verknüpfungen eingefügt und die Zuweisung erstellt

=> und wenn ich jetzt im PLC das Zielsystem CX wähle und einloggen will erscheint die Fehlermeldung *"Falscher PLC Typ angeschlossen"*
die Kommunikation funktioniert aber tadellos denn Windof zeigt mir an das 21k Pakete an den CX gesendet wurden und 19k zurückgeschickt wurden.

ich hoffe das euch da was einfällt.
gruß Marcel


----------



## uncle_tom (11 April 2011)

die CX90xx Typen sind mit einem ARM-Prozessor ausgestattet.

Das Standardzielsystem bei Twincat PLC Control ist x86.

Du musst unter der Lasche "Ressourcen" bei Steuerungskonfiguration den Steuerungstyp von "PC oder CX (x86)" auf "CX (ARM)" umstellen, dann sollte der Download funktionieren.


----------



## gamble (11 April 2011)

*thx*

ja danke, hat bestens funktioniert


----------

